# OBD readiness monitors won't go to "ready" status



## vr6chic (Aug 5, 2001)

I have a Mk3 Gti Vr6...
I need my OBD readiness monitors set so I can do a state inspection on my car. My battery was disconnected about a month ago, but not recently. No CEL, so I haven't cleared faults recently either. The continuous monitors (3 of them) are the only ones that are in ready status... but the catalyst, evap, secondary air injection, o2 sensor & o2 sensor heater monitors are "not ready." My car is also a daily driver, so I've done plenty of driving... definitely enough to set the readiness.
Any ideas?


_Modified by vr6chic at 7:51 AM 7-14-2009_


----------



## vr6chic (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: OBD readiness monitors won't go to "ready" status (vr6chic)*

bump!


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

you need to drive it at a steady speed on the freeway or somewhere you can get up to 55mph or higher and run it for at least 5 minutes.


----------



## vr6chic (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: (vdubnick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubnick* »_you need to drive it at a steady speed on the freeway or somewhere you can get up to 55mph or higher and run it for at least 5 minutes.

i've been driving for at least a month since i disconnected the battery last. as i said in the first post i've done quite a bit of driving... at least a couple hundred miles of highway and slower speeds combined. i'm well aware of how to set the readiness codes, but something is preventing it from working.


_Modified by vr6chic at 6:23 AM 7-15-2009_


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

could be a faulty signal from the o2 sensor, but i would guess it would have tripped at least a soft code.


----------



## vr6chic (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: (vdubnick)*

thanks for the idea... i'll check that...


----------



## expated (Oct 10, 2007)

*OBD readiness monitors won't go to "ready" status*

I'm having the same problem you did. Replaced a bad Kombi valve and hoses. Have driven about 120 miles now both highway and local but monitors are still not set. 

did ya ever get them to set?


----------



## Mk3TG (Nov 29, 2008)

10-15 min with a VAGCOM will turn off that monitor I needed to do that with my jetta so i could pass emissions


----------

